# Solved: Network path was not found



## Bikergran (Jan 28, 2012)

I had to refresh my laptop after installing an update and got this message: "Restoring Network Connections" window.......An error ocurred while connecting to Z. to \\Epson 80128 \Memory Card. Network path was not found.

Can anyone tell me what this is please? I have recently installed an Epson All-In-One 435 printer and it's worked fine. I now get this message and I don't know why. I am not entirely a beginner but don't know an awful lot about computers. I'm a pensioner so plain English will be most acceptable! Thankyou for any help you can come up with.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T1600 @ 1.66GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3002 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1308 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 227598 MB, Free - 132341 MB; D: Total - 10872 MB, Free - 1844 MB;
Motherboard: Wistron, 3612
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Without looking at the specs I would make an educated guess that the Epson includes a memory card slot (so that you can insert one from your digital camera and print pictures or copy them to your computer). Windows assigned that slot the driver letter "Z." 

Maybe the Epson was not powered on at that time. Maybe good ol' Norton was blocking it. Is the memory card still unavailable, or was the problem just temporary? Can you otherwise access the Epson (say, to print a test page)?


----------



## Bikergran (Jan 28, 2012)

Thankyou so much TerryNet for your help. I'm hoping that it is only temporary as I have only just bought this printer specifically for its card reader. I would hate for that to stop working! However, I switched on my printer and then restarted my laptop and hey presto! No error message. I'm thinking I don't want to be turning the printer on every time I do a restart....so we shall have to see. Thankyou again. It was much appreciated.


----------



## Bikergran (Jan 28, 2012)

I spoke too soon!! Nothing's happening at all now. When I click print on a document it stays on "copy". Do I uninstall and try again?


----------



## Bikergran (Jan 28, 2012)

Actually......it's now working! I unplugged it, plugged in again, did a test page and then clicked print. Nothing happened. It stayed on "copy"....but then it all sprung to life again and printed me SIX lovely copies..lol. So, fingers crossed, I'm ok now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you don't intend to use the card reader you can just ignore that "error ocurred while connecting to Z." When you later turn the printer on Windows will probably then "find" the card reader. If it doesn't, by opening "Computer" and clicking on Z it will probably map properly and you'll be good to go.

You're welcome.  If you are now satisfied ...

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## Bikergran (Jan 28, 2012)

Many thanks. Fingers crossed.......


----------

